# changer de version pour ipad 1



## nathalie pereira (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai l'ipad 1 avec la verson 5.1.1. Je souhaite une version plus recente mais lorsque je vais pour faire la mise à jour, un message apparait me disant que c'est la version actuelle. 

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de changer ou pas de version. Les applications que je souhaite recquiert la version 6.0. 

J'ai besoin de votre aide.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2015)

Les iPad 1 ne peuvent malheureusement pas aller plus loin en terme de mise à jour.


----------

